# Can't network

## Davoo

Hello. I installed the gentoo base system, but when trying to install XFCE I discovered that networking does not work. I am a new user. I have trolled the topic "Networking and Security" but am still unsure how to fix the problem.  During install the LiveCD detected eth0 but when booting it says something about not finding etho. I am new to Linux and am learning but do not know a lot of shell commands.

Is there anyone who may help me?

----------

## meal

show your ifconfig -a and  /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Davoo

Thanks for your interest meal    :Very Happy: 

 In ifconfig -a I have:

lo       Link encap: Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask: 255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr:  ::1/128 Scope: Host

          UP LOOKBACK RUNNING MTU: 16436 metric:1

          RX packets: errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Collisions: 0 txqueuelen:0

          Rx bytes:0 (0.0 b) Tx bytes:0 (0.0 b)

 In etc/conf.d/net I have:

          Routes_eth0=( "default via 0.0.0.0" )

          config_eth0=( " dhcp" )

 My system should be using DHCP as I do not have a static address.

  Thanks.

----------

## meal

your system doesn't see your network card. do you have kernel compiled by yourself, or installer gave you one?

tell me what network card do you have/

and plz don't use route_eth0 when you're using dhcp

----------

## Davoo

The installer gave me one. I wanted to compile the kernel myself, and have done on previous installs years ago, but I didn't think I had a choice with the LiveCD. When I compiled the kernel years ago, there was no installer like there is now. Back then I also had difficulty getting networking up and running.

I will edit out route_eth0.

The networking card I have is: SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## d2_racing

If your right, you need the module sis900 that reside inside the 10/100 ethernet adapter.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Davoo,

The installer provided kernel will probably have make the module for your card. You will have the same kernel as the liveCD uses.

However, the installer will not have set up to load it.

You need to add the module name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ... follow the comments in the file.

Network modules are one of the very few types not to be auto loaded.

When the module is loaded, you will have eth0 in ifconfig -a and can try to start the interface with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## Davoo

To d2_racing: in the lspci -v  I get

 I/O Ports at 8800 [disabled] [size=256]

 Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4k]

 Expansion ROM at dffe0000 [disabled] [size=128k]

 Capabilities: [40] Power Management Version 2

Then just after that it mentions my VGA card and a graphics card, but there is no mention of a networking card.

To NeddySeagoon:

The file you mentioned does not exist in my system. I don't know the exact expression of the kernel (what I do know is that it is 2.6.24), so I tried the following:

 nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.24

 nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo

 nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

In each case these files were blank, and nano said 'new file' so I take it these files don't exist in my system. I was hoping that one of the above was the exact expression of my kernel, but it seems that there is no file there, unless I have expressed the kernel incorrectly.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Davoo,

```
modprobe -l | less
```

will show all the kernel modules compiled for your current kernel. 

```
uname -r
```

tells the name of your running kernel

----------

## mgrela

 *Davoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The file you mentioned does not exist in my system. I don't know the exact expression of the kernel (what I do know is that it is 2.6.24), so I tried the following:
> 
>  nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.24
> ...

 

Try /etc/conf.d/modules instead. IIRC the /etc/modules.autoload.d files were deprecated some time ago. Or maybe that was during baselaout upgrade ?

----------

## krinn

as someone ask already lsci -v but answer was kinda strange, i ask again

```
lspci | grep Ether
```

----------

## Davoo

Hi All,

To NeddySeagoon:

modprobe -l gives only files in relation to sound, although I don't know how to scroll up, so there may be other files related to other hardware.

Uname -r gives 2.6.24-gentoo-r5

To mgrela: etc/conf.d/modules does not exist on my system, or is blank.

To Krin:

lspci -v gives:

I/O Ports at 8800 [disabled] [size=256]

Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4k]

Expansion ROM at dffe0000 [disabled] [size=128k]

Capabilities: [40] Power Management Version 2 

VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

etc etc & so forth...

Display controller: ATI tech Inc Radeon R350

etc etc & so forth

----------

## dmpogo

BTW, when you sort out your module problem,  delete what you have in /etc/conf.d/net , routes_ line is wrong there

----------

## krinn

You're beyond my help.

I think you should try another easier distro first.

----------

## mgrela

 *Davoo wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
> lspci -v gives:
> 
> I/O Ports at 8800 [disabled] [size=256]
> ...

 

Please, don't cut up the lspci -v output, just copy and paste it verbatim. Also, can you post the result of the following command:

```
cat /proc/config.gz | gzip -d
```

Also, 

```
find /lib/modules | grep 'drivers/net/'
```

 results would be useful. And please, don't cut them, just post the output.

Execute these commands when you are working on your installed system, *not* the livecd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Davoo,

To clarify what mgrela said,

Boot into your own system, where networking fails and redirect the commands to files by adding  

```
> filename.txt
```

to each command, where filename is something describing the content.

Boot with the liveCD and make a post here using the content of the files you saved from your own system.

You may post the output of lspci from either your own system or the liveCD as both will give the same results.

----------

